# COMPLETE America's Everything Pack



## Loose Cannon (Oct 3, 2002)

How about a E* package that includes every channel possible for $99.99. What do you guys/gals think?


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Loose Cannon said:


> How about a E* package that includes every channel possible for $99.99. What do you guys/gals think?


The biggest problem is with this would be including locals or Distant locals and not all subscribers can get Locals or Distant locals, this is the biggest reason these channels are left out.

Second problem is that a few local markets requested that Dish Blackout the Superstations from that particular market. This is another reason the Superstations are not included.

So because of local qualifcations Superstations are not included. The regional Fox OOM sport channels are not included because of the number of Blacked out programing mandated because Dish is required by law to do this so for most subscribers having the OOM regional channels included it's a waste of money.

Since the Regional sports and Locals and Distants and superstations qualifying and the lack of value for the extra sports package having those channels in a package that not all subscribers could get all of the channels or have marginal interest in (OOM Sports). It just doesn't make sense for Dish to add those channels to the everything package. Especially Customer service calls are on their dime, and the expense would not be a small one to try to explain the Local and superstation qualifications to subscribers.

John


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Okay, I'll be a smartass here and focus on the words 'every channel possible for $99.99' and assume this includes international channels and adult. 

America's Everything Pack - $74.99
Supers/Locals Combo - $8.99
Multi Region Multi Sports Pak - $5.99
Dish Latino - $21.99
Arabic Elite Pak -$29.99
Korean Variety Pak -$36.99
South Asian Mega Pak -$49.99
Chinese Plus Pak -$24.99
Greek Pak -$36.99
Polish Pak -$19.99
Russian Pak-$24.99
BVN TV -$9.99
The Israeli Network -$19.99
NTV America -$14.99
Prime TV -$14.99
Radio France Int'l -$1.00
Radio Maria Italy -$5.00
Radio Maria Spanish -$5.00
RAI International -$9.99
Record Internacional -$14.99
RTP Internacional -$4.00
Sun TV -$14.99
TV 5 -$9.99
TV Globo -$19.99
TV Japan -$25.00
Playboy TV -$14.99
TEN -$22.99 
TENClips -$22.99
TENXtsy -$27.99
*TOTAL- $496.76*

That's NOT including HD Package for $9.99 that will be avaiable in a few days, if you qualify for two sets of distants and National PBS which would add about $10 to that. If you want to include Interactive, add $4.99 for Playin TV and $2.99 for KidsWise.

Loose Cannon, in no way I'm picking on you or showing sarcasm in any way if you truly did mean every channel on this Dish Net system, but at $500+ for as much as you can get, it's clear why Dish can't and won't offer a true everything package for $100 bucks.

And one final note, that final price may be a little less, Dish used to offer a discount if you subscribed to both TV Globo and Record and also had a combo deal on two of the New Frontier adult channels, but I don't know if they still do.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Loose Cannon, you are truly a 'loose' cannon. 

Steve, howzabout everything on your list + your locals for $500.* What an idea! 

*Includes Sunday dinners at Charlie's house and a DishNetwork ballcap.


----------



## Loose Cannon (Oct 3, 2002)

I thin k if you knock out the international stations you get a list that could be doable at 99.99:

America's Everything Pack - $74.99
Supers/Locals Combo - $8.99
Multi Region Multi Sports Pak - $5.99
Playboy TV -$14.99
TEN -$22.99 
TENClips -$22.99
TENXtsy -$27.99


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Loose Cannon said:


> I think if you knock out the international stations you get a list that could be doable at 99.99:
> 
> America's Everything Pack - $74.99
> Supers/Locals Combo - $8.99
> ...


I don't know if you know this but some states and the city of Cincinnati don't allow adult channels so it would not be a good deal for them.

Isn't the Multi Sports Pak included in AEP?


----------



## Loose Cannon (Oct 3, 2002)

No the RSNs are not included with AEP.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Or how about this:
AEP - $74.99
Locals/Supers - $8.99
Multi-Regional Sports - $5.99
HD Theator Pak - $9.99
Total - $99.96


----------



## Loose Cannon (Oct 3, 2002)

In true Charlie fashion he would charge $99.99 rather than $99.96.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

A DirecTV equivelent of what Chris posted would cost 98 cents less, but with a few no supers and a few less premiums.

Just FTR, here's what a complete DirecTV subscription would look like 

Total Choice Premier w/ Locals -$87.99
HD Package -$10.99
Spanish Only -$14.99
Jadeworld Chinese Package -$36.99
Phoenix TV -$19.99
Playboy TV -$15.99
TOTAL -$186.94


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Loose Cannon said:


> In true Charlie fashion he would charge $99.99 rather than $99.96.


Nah. He'd charge $99.95 and call it a bargain bundle.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How about unlimited ppv viewage as a package?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It's called Pay *Per* View for a reason.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Why not throw in all the Seasonal Sports Packages: NBALP, NHLCI, ESPN FC & GP, MLS/ESPN SO and MLBEI (if they get it next year)? And anybody who gets it all should get a free sub to _DISH Entertainment Magazine_, too.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I was meaning just the movies excluding the sporting events. They started offering some of the adult ppv services on a monthly basis as well so thats why I thought maybe they could offer a ppv package for the movies as well. It would be similar to to netflix.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> A DirecTV equivelent of what Chris posted would cost 98 cents less, but with a few no supers and a few less premiums.
> 
> Just FTR, here's what a complete DirecTV subscription would look like
> 
> ...


I think D* needs more porn......


----------

